# Nebraska Dog and Hunt Club Spring Trial



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Just received call on Qual

Dogs not back to 2nd series #2, 9,13,14


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Qual to 3rd

4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 15, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Any information on Open?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Jill Chalmers said:


> Any information on Open?


48 of 52 dogs back to 2nd series of open

dogs not back #20, 24, 27, 36


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

drbobsd said:


> 48 of 52 dogs back to 2nd series of open
> 
> dogs not back #20, 24, 27, 36


FWIW - #36 was a scratch.....


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

J Hoggatt said:


> FWIW - #36 was a scratch.....


oops sorry about 36. Just reporting info I received on phone. 

Thanks for correction John.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Jill Chalmers said:


> Any information on Open?


Good luck #25!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

26 to Open WB. 

1,4,7,8,10,11,13,15,16,18,21,23,25,29,31,32,33,39,40,41,45,46,48-51


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Qual Results:

1. Goose - Bart Peterson
2. Shadow - Larry Morgan
3. Juice - Amy Hunt
4. Ruby - Steve Blythe

YEA Goose!!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joeharris said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1. Goose - Bart Peterson
> 2. Shadow - Larry Morgan
> ...


Congrats "Goose" and Bart Peterson!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

15 to open water marks:
1,4,7,10,11,18,23,25,32,33,40,48-51


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats on the Qual 4th Dr.Bob, Steve, and Ruby!!!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> Congrats on the Qual 4th Dr.Bob, Steve, and Ruby!!!


Thnx David. Steve Blythe sure does an awesome job with my yellow dogs.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Am call backs 1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,30,32,33,35,37,38,41,42


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

From what I heard on phone derby done for the day after 2nd series and open should prob be done by now.

Sorry no #'s or placements.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Dr. Bob for Ruby's Qual 4th. 

Lauraine ;-)


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Amy & Juice for the Q. 3rd. and to Goose 1st and Shadow 2nd

Lauraine


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open results: (second hand)
1st-Eckett-Quinn
2nd-Eckett-Isaac 
3rd-Eckett-Zuma
4th-Peterson-Truman

Several JAMs. 

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Way to go Bart on your fourth in the Open and Qual win.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joeharris said:


> Way to go Bart on your fourth in the Open and Qual win.


Dittos. Congrats Bart Peterson and some well deserving dogs.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads Dr.
Open 1st and 3rd.
Little Zuma you did good little man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nana Sue


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations on the 2nd with Isaac, Mike and Carrie!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Dr. Bob & Steve on the JAM with Finn in the Open & a 4th with Ruby (Finn's baby) in the qual!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amt callbacks to water blind. 3,5,7,10,11,12,16,17,18,25,28,32,33,35,41. Just running test dog now.


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Derby Results
1st Sureshot's Watt's Up - Amy Hunt/ Monte Wulf
2nd Four Paws Waiting In Me - Swede Anderson
3rd Wood Dale's Little Bo Junior - Bob Hayden (Hunt)
4th Just Trigg - Monte Bochart 
Res Jam - Medicine Women JH - Chris Brandl (Matt Johnson)
JAM Thistle Rocks Je'a Blue - Tom & Lynn Lane (Tim Springer)
Jam Lil Miss Ruby Sue - Brian/Lori Biesemeier
JAM - Kenwood's Darling Clementine - John Klassen (Matt Johnson)

Amateur just finished water blind.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Amy and Juice with your Derby win. What a team.

Lauraine


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Swede & Butler. Not bad for your first derby.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats !!!

Chuck, Margie Mize and "Peanut" on their 3rd place.

Dennis, Nancy Pugh and "Air" on their 4th place finish in Amat.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Claudette & Kid on the Amat. Win!!
Congratulations Chuck & Mary Jane on another great finish. A second with Yukon Qualifies another for the National Amt.
Congratulations to Chuck & Marjie Mize with a 3rd with Peanut

Sorry, don't know the other placements or jams.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul,H/Bill Eckett & Magic's Qunn for WINNING the Open.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Mike & Kari Enmon, H/Bill Eckett & Kickapoo's Black Gold " Isaac" for placing 2nd in the Open.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Bill Eckett & Magic Trick's "Zuma" for placing 3rd in the Open in his third Open at 3yrs old. Guess third times the charm  Way to go Blackwater Retrievers!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Robert Hayden, H/Jim Beck & Wood Dale's son of Little Bo "Junior" for placing 3rd in the derby 

Also BIG CONGRATS !!! To my good friend Amy Hunt for placing 3rd in the Q & WINNING the derby with her dog Sureshot's Watt's up "Juice".


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Correction ***** Amy Hunt handler for the 3rd in the derby as well! Great weekend! Congrats****


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!! Way to go Chuck and Mary Jane!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

How was the weather there this weekend? Heard that the Qual had to wrap up early due to storms? If there was bad weather, did that contribute to any dogs being re-run the following day?

Big congrats to Amy Hunt on another successful weekend!


----------

